# G Loomis Blanks



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Just an FYI....FTU was one of the original G Loomis dealers and over the years has purchased and sold hundreds of blanks. Danny knew they were going to quit selling them last year, so he doubled up his ordering. We have sold quite a few of them, but now we need the space soo ALL our G Loomis blanks are now 15% off retail and 5% off for our current Wholesale accounts! We brought in St Croix and we need the room.

I have the models marked on the web-site that are no longer available, but I would call for availability.
http://www.fishingtackleunlimited.com/c/FTU/rod-building-blanks.html
Prices in the shopping cart reflect the discount

Also, I am working to improve the Rod Building section of our web-site, so check back in from time to time as i continue to make things easier to navigate and get all of our offerings on there! We ship accross the country!

Thanks
Terry


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

One quick question Terry, is G Loomis still honoring the warranty on their blanks?


----------



## dbuswell (Aug 22, 2010)

the cat is out of the bag about my stash Terry!!!!!! haha


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

d4rdbuilder said:


> One quick question Terry, is G Loomis still honoring the warranty on their blanks?


Sorry this took so long, but it took a while to get some things straight.
GLoomis can't replace defective blanks with new blanks anymore. What they offer is an equal value credit towards any of their production rods.
That is not what most custom rod builders want, so G Loomis has worked out a plan with FTU to allow us to us replace the defective blank with one of the blanks we still have in stock. If the exact blank is not available, then we can offer one of our FTU Blanks.
So far, the program has worked well...we still have hundreds of GLoomis blanks in stock.

Sorry for letting the Cat out Dustin! haha I have the one you want still stashed, so your good!


----------

